# 2002 Facelift vs 2001



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Which do you think is better? 
IMHO the 2002 is a much cleaner look. It flows with the front end a lot better than the pre-2002 look. Plus the clear corners look 10x's better on the 2002 too. Not as white as the 2001's so they match better.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You're comparing your 02 sedan to the coupe which remains unchanged for 02.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

IHMO I like mine better :thumb: but, don't we all like our own car better?


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

:thumb: 
I too like the flow and lines of the '02. There isn't , however, to my eye, that much of a difference. Both cars look appealing to me.
Mike


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

alee said:


> *You're comparing your 02 sedan to the coupe which remains unchanged for 02. *


I know its a 2002 sedan versus the 01' coupe but it the coupe has the same lights as all pre-2002 e46's had. What I wanted to point out was that a lot of people think the 02' facelift looks like sh!t but I personally like the lights and the different side markers better than the pre-2002's. The corners I especially like because the 2002's are clear as compared to the pre 02's that are white.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Gotta go with the 2002, man 










- Cowboy


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I have to give the thumbs down on the 2002 facelift for the sedans. I much prefer the design of the front and rear of the 2001 models and on all coupes to date...which is why I am getting one.

Chris

ETA: March 22, 2002
330ci Jet Black/Black, SP, PP, Xenons, HS

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I like the facelift, I just don't like the, uh, "buttlift". I much prefer my taillights. But otherwise, I wouldn't hesitate to trade my car in for a new model.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Cowboy said:


> *Gotta go with the 2002, man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta love those 02 wagons don't you. Nuetral on the pin fog lights but everything else (at least on wagon) from o2 is good by me.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Score one for the '01's! 
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/Pc140063.jpg>


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

At the time I ordered my 02 I liked the 01's better, but the 02 is growing on me so I vote 02. Although I like the trim on the lower portion of the headlight better on the 01 (the squared off look rather than the pointy look)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

2001's definitely!


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Hmmm*




























:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

still prefer the 01 look over the the facelift 02..

in the 02, the classic BMW facia is fading a tad bit...i dont know, its really hard to explain...but it looks a little less BMW-esque...

not that the 02's are ugly, still nice cars IMO...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

'01 baby! The '02 is just the start of the transition to the awfull E65 look... All downhill from the '00/01 front.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *'01 baby! The '02 is just the start of the transition to the awfull E65 look... All downhill from the '00/01 front. *


You got that right! The 02 "facelift" is a mild E65 look alike but you know that if Bangle got his way and did a ground up E56 (Next gen E46!) redesign... it would be a baby E65 clone.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm old school. '01 for me, baby.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*What it is*

A better question for the poll would be:

"Would you rather own a new 2002 with the facelift or a used 2001 without it?"

The simple truth is that BMW has moved on, and that we can't go back unless we want to buy someone's used car.

I bought a 2002, but would have been perfectly happy with the 2001 styling. When I'm driving that car and I've got the big smile on my face, I can't see the front end styling.

I don't even notice the new hood lines -- it reminds me of my 540i.

--gary


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm sure if i had an 02, i would like that much better. But since i have an 01, that's what floats my boat.


----------



## toniarae (Jan 7, 2002)

I love my 2002, but if I had a 2001 I would also love it's design. I just think it depends on what you have and what you get used to looking at.



2002 Alpine White 325i :angel:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Like the 02's MUCH better! At first, I could not stand the thought of the change, however, once I saw them in person a few weeks ago, and again this week, I think the pre-02's really have no competition on the 02's. All you guys who knock the 02's really must see them in person - the look is much more clean & smooth than the pre-02's. 

Now, that BUMPER on the other hand....

SS


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Like the 02's MUCH better! At first, I could not stand the thought of the change, however, once I saw them in person a few weeks ago, and again this week, I think the pre-02's really have no competition on the 02's. All you guys who knock the 02's really must see them in person - the look is much more clean & smooth than the pre-02's. 

Now, that BUMPER on the other hand....

SS


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Ya know, I've posted before that I think I like the 2002 look, but I have to vote for the 2001 front end here. After looking at them more, I think I like the 2002 look, but the 2001 looks decisively more masculine and German to me. It tends to lose some of its heritage with the 2002 changes.

Like I said, I don't hate the 2002 look, but I definitely prefer to 2001. Good thing they haven't brought it to the M3 yet. I'm getting mine just in time!


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *... the 2001 looks decisively more masculine and German to me *


yeah i think that's what it is... the german part.

kurt


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

As far as the sedan goes (since they haven't changed the coupe) I'd pick the 2002. I like the new look and I also like the new side markers as well.

What I don't like are the 2002 sedans rear tail lights. For some reason I think they look weird. If you change them to the clears they look MUCH better.


----------



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

Alan F, I sent you a PM


----------

